# Rosatel continúa con su estrategia de expansión internacional



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

En respuesta a la creciente demanda de sus productos y servicios, Rosatel continúa inaugurando nuevas franquicias nacionales e internacionales con la participación de inversionistas calificados. En está oportunidad Rosatel inauguró un nuevo local en Ciudad de México, desde donde se planea dirigir la apertura de distintas franquicias en la Republica Mexicana. 

La inauguración tuvo como madrina a la reconocida artista y conductora del programa Tempranito de TV Azteca Aylin Mújica y contó con la asistencia de destacadas personalidades y artistas como Edith Gonzáles, actriz de telenovelas y Maggie Heggie, reportera de TV Azteca. 

Asimismo ejecutivos de la empresa informaron sobre la inauguración de la franquicia de Trujillo, Los considerables resultados de ventas obtenidos por Rosatel en el día de la Madre demuestran que el posicionamiento de la marca ha logrado superar el corto tiempo de apertura. 

Rosatel se presenta como un servicio sumamente novedoso, cuyo objetivo principal es transmitir mensajes de aprecio y afecto a través de una cuidadosa selección de productos como rosas de tallo largo, chocolates, tarjetas, perfumes, vinos, etc. 

Desde el mes de Septiembre del 2001 con la creación de la unidad de negocio dedicada a otorgar franquicias se han otorgado y aperturado 7 franquicias y se proyecta la apertura de varias franquicias y locales propios para el 2006, tanto en los mercados en los que hoy participan como en nuevos mercados.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que mostro! Rosatel tiene en Lima, Arequipa, Trujillo y tambien en Chile!


----------

